# How many hours on Tohatsu 9.8?



## PTLuv2Fish (Feb 10, 2021)

I just bought a skiff with this 2017 Tohatsu 9.8 I know the first owner barely used it but I was wondering if there is a way to find out how many hours are actually on this model engine? Thanks


----------

